# FOOOOOOOOTBAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLL



## Ripcord22A (Aug 10, 2017)

That is all

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (Aug 11, 2017)

ROOOLLLL TIIIDE!


----------



## Phil P (Aug 13, 2017)

Can't wait for Aug 31 (even though it is a preseason game) when my Houston Texans take on those Cowpokes from Dallas.  Yes I am a Dallas Cowboys hater btw.....lol


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 13, 2017)

Pshhh...Texans....




Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Phil P (Aug 13, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Pshhh...Texans....View attachment 5943
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Don't tell me you're a Raider fan?  Well being from Sac-town that wouldn't surprise me


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 13, 2017)

1)not a raider fan, but i do prefer then over the 49ers 2)not from Sacramento...bout 3hrs up 5 from there 3) COWBOYS BABY!

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## RayverInColorado (Aug 13, 2017)

Right on Seahawks 


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## Phil P (Aug 14, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> 1)not a raider fan, but i do prefer then over the 49ers 2)not from Sacramento...bout 3hrs up 5 from there 3) COWBOYS BABY!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Brudda, don't get me started running smack on those CLOWNBOYS 'cause I'm one of the biggest haters......lol


----------



## rpbrown (Aug 14, 2017)

Being from the Dallas area, people always assume we are Plowboy fans and we are far from it. Actually, our team of choice is the Broncos. The last time the Broncos came to Irving to play the Plowboys, I was on a city of Irving board and was given tickets to the city suite as well as sideline passes for the Cowboy sideline. Funny thing was, we were in our Bronco jerseys


----------



## Phil P (Aug 14, 2017)

rpbrown said:


> Being from the Dallas area, people always assume we are Plowboy fans and we are far from it. Actually, our team of choice is the Broncos. The last time the Broncos came to Irving to play the Plowboys, I was on a city of Irving board and was given tickets to the city suite as well as sideline passes for the Cowboy sideline. Funny thing was, we were in our Bronco jerseys


ROTFLOL.......that's epic!!!  I'm gonna enjoy watching JJ Watt stick it to Dak


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 14, 2017)

Phil P said:


> ROTFLOL.......that's epic!!!  I'm gonna enjoy watching JJ Watt stick it to Dak


Ain't gonna happen....but for it to have a chance hes gotta stay healthy....when was the last time he played all 16 Games?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Matt L (Aug 14, 2017)

J-E-T-S, Jets Jets Jets!


----------



## Phil P (Aug 14, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Ain't gonna happen....but for it to have a chance hes gotta stay healthy....when was the last time he played all 16 Games?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


You playin in our crib on the 31st.  Remember what happened last pre-season when we played you in your crib & foresee the same result


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 14, 2017)

Its preSeason....only scrubs paying

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Phil P (Aug 14, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Its preSeason....only scrubs paying
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Pre-season, regular & post-season
Win lose or tie......
Texans fan 'till die


----------



## LK600 (Aug 15, 2017)

All you guys rooting for your little teams is so cuuute!  Now let's talk about a real team...


----------



## Phil P (Aug 15, 2017)

LK600 said:


> All you guys rooting for your little teams is so cuuute!  Now let's talk about a real team...
> 
> View attachment 5944


ROTFLOL.......I think JJ Watt is gonna leave his little brother a nice present on Christmas day


----------



## Phil P (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm getting some good laughs from y'all on this thread.  I just better make sure I don't get iced tea all over my screen from laughing so hard....ROTFLOL


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 15, 2017)

Go STEELERS!!


----------



## hwood (Aug 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 15, 2017)

Now that's cool right there!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 10, 2017)

Phil P said:


> Pre-season, regular & post-season
> Win lose or tie......
> Texans fan 'till die


How bout them Texans.....

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 10, 2017)

Not so good today- we still need a QB & HC.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 10, 2017)

COWBOYS!

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Phil P (Sep 11, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> How bout them Texans.....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Oh hush, just you watch us recover on Thursday.  Besides J-ville had reason to win.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Sep 11, 2017)

Phil P said:


> ROTFLOL.......I think JJ Watt is gonna leave his little brother a nice present on Christmas day



JJ has already stated that TJ is a better player than he is....


----------



## Phil P (Sep 11, 2017)

Thomas Stright said:


> JJ has already stated that TJ is a better player than he is....


We shall see come Christmas day


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 11, 2017)

Phil P said:


> J-ville had reason to win.


And we didn't?


----------



## otherstar (Sep 12, 2017)

GO CHIEFS!!!!


----------



## CLewey44 (Sep 13, 2017)

I think all GLs should be amended to state no talk of politics, religion or football in lodge. ;P


----------



## Phil P (Sep 13, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> I think all GLs should be amended to state no talk of politics, religion or football in lodge. ;P



At least the Sooners gave them Buckeyes a nice swift beatdown in their crib....lol


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 13, 2017)

Phil P said:


> beatdown in their crib....lol


The 90s called...they want their lingo back....lol



Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Zack (Sep 13, 2017)

They(some) won't stand for National Anthem, that's their right.  Me not watching their games and not supporting the sponsors of NFL is my right.


----------



## Phil P (Sep 15, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> The 90s called...they want their lingo back....lol
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


How 'bout dem Texans last night Rip??......lol


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 15, 2017)

The game was a shit show.  Clevland couldnt score if Houston had sat down and if Houston was any good it woulda been a blow out

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 15, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> The game was a shit show.  Clevland couldnt score if Houston had sat down and if Houston was any good it woulda been a blow out


I agree, except Houston was playing the Bengals, not the Browns.


----------



## Phil P (Sep 16, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> The game was a shit show.  Clevland couldnt score if Houston had sat down and if Houston was any good it woulda been a blow out
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



ROTFLOL...................Brudda you need your GPS re-programmed.  The game was played in the natti ERR Cincinnati NOT in C-Town(aka Cleveland).  Now for round 2 in Foxboro against those CHOWDS


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 16, 2017)

Bill Lins said:


> I agree, except Houston was playing the Bengals, not the Browns.


Cinci i meant...i was driving

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Phil P (Sep 17, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Cinci i meant...i was driving
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


What happened Bro Rip?  A 42-17 BEATDOWN by Denver?


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 17, 2017)

Sometimes cowboys ride horses. Today, the horses rode the Cowboys!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 17, 2017)

Phil P said:


> What happened Bro Rip?  A 42-17 BEATDOWN by Denver?


In one terrible game against one of the best defenses in the league we Damn near scored more then y'all scored in both of y'alls combined...ijs

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## rpbrown (Sep 18, 2017)

How about my Bronco's. I heard all week long how the Cowboys were going to dismantle the Bronco's. Now, not a word from any of those trash talkers.


----------



## Phil P (Sep 18, 2017)

rpbrown said:


> How about my Bronco's. I heard all week long how the Cowboys were going to dismantle the Bronco's. Now, not a word from any of those trash talkers.


I hear crickets from CLOWNBOY fan....lol


----------



## Phil P (Sep 18, 2017)

Bill Lins said:


> Sometimes cowboys ride horses. Today, the horses rode the Cowboys!


I've been cruising the Cowboy hater pages on FB, the memes are EPIC


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 18, 2017)

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 18, 2017)

rpbrown said:


> How about my Bronco's. I heard all week long how the Cowboys were going to dismantle the Bronco's. Now, not a word from any of those trash talkers.


I thought Dallas was gonna win, new it was gonna be a tough game...thought it would be close.  I think Zeke got discouraged when he didnt run over Denvers Dline and then just couldnt over come it.  And I have No Idea what happene ld with our defense.  There is no way Siemien should have has the game he had.

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Phil P (Sep 18, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> I thought Dallas was gonna win, new it was gonna be a tough game...thought it would be close.  I think Zeke got discouraged when he didnt run over Denvers Dline and then just couldnt over come it.  And I have No Idea what happene ld with our defense.  There is no way Siemien should have has the game he had.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


That 1hr lightning delay sure didn't help either..................lol


----------



## Phil P (Sep 24, 2017)

OUCH!!!!  Looks like Elvis came to see the Texans today in Foxboro


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 24, 2017)

That Detroit game was a heart breaker


----------



## Phil P (Sep 24, 2017)

Hey YOUR team plays tomorrow night


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 25, 2017)

This game is disgusting


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 25, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> This game is disgusting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



1st half was terrible but we got it going again


----------



## Thomas Stright (Sep 26, 2017)

After the BS stunt that most teams did on sunday...I'm done with the NFL.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 26, 2017)

If the teams were doing in it protest of Brobama would you still be angry?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Thomas Stright (Sep 26, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> If the teams were doing in it protest of Brobama would you still be angry?



Yes, I don't get to rats about who is POTUS, There is zero reason to disrespect the Flag.

I recognize the right of anyone to protest anything, that is what makes America Great. But it is also my right as a Fan to do the same.

Sport players as well as Actors/Actresses are nothing but paid performers. The need to do what they are paid to do. I don't care about their political, religious or what their stand is on gay rights.....  They are being paid to be entertainment nothing more.

Until then....they can kick rocks.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 26, 2017)

Well Sunday's thing was about the POTUS not the Flag.....also kneeling isn't disrespectful....do we not kneel for prayer?  Also the "protests" have never been about the flag....btw I'm just playing devils advocate


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Thomas Stright (Sep 26, 2017)

Kneeling during the American Anthem IMHO is highly disrespectful...

Maybe it's the Marine in me... 

I don't care what it was about... The NFL will never get another nickle from me.


----------



## GJB (Sep 26, 2017)

Thomas Stright said:


> Yes, I don't get to rats about who is POTUS, There is zero reason to disrespect the Flag.
> 
> I recognize the right of anyone to protest anything, that is what makes America Great. But it is also my right as a Fan to do the same.
> 
> ...


I agree.   I will not be watching or supporting the NFL or NBA ever again.   I'll stick to college sports.  The first amendment guarantees your right to speak out against your government without fear of imprisonment, but doesn't protect you from anything other backlash.   But I digress,  politics have no place in the lodge.   Just an irritating topic

Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Thomas Stright (Sep 26, 2017)

GJB said:


> The first amendment *guarantees your right to speak out against your government without fear* of imprisonment, but doesn't protect you from anything other backlash.




So many people don't understand this fact....


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 26, 2017)

Thomas Stright said:


> Kneeling during the American Anthem IMHO is highly disrespectful...
> 
> Maybe it's the Marine in me...


Maybe because as someone that's still active the simple act of kneeling during the anthem isn't what's offensive(for centuries people kneeled to show respect), it's the fact that they are using that as the moment to "bring awareness" as if they are the ones being oppressed.  I'm almost positive that if kaeprnick had been the starter and they were winning there is no way he woulda started this


----------



## Thomas Stright (Sep 26, 2017)

When has anyone ever been taught to kneel to respect the flag here in the US?


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 26, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Maybe because as someone that's still active the simple act of kneeling during the anthem isn't what's offensive(for centuries people kneeled to show respect), it's the fact that they are using that as the moment to "bring awareness" as if they are the ones being oppressed.  I'm almost positive that if kaeprnick had been the starter and they were winning there is no way he woulda started this







Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## GJB (Sep 26, 2017)

There's nothing wrong with kneeling.   People kneel when they pray.   People kneel when they receive honors (such as a knighthood).   The issue isn't the kneeling.   The issue is that during the playing of our national anthem,  it is longstanding tradition to stand and place your hands over your heart as a sign of respect to our flag, our nation, and most importantly for those who sacrificed their lives in service to this great nation.   The only reason for kneeling is to supposedly "protest" the alleged injustice that some perceive.  I watch sports to be entertained by superb athletes at the peak of their sport's skill.   I don't watch to be lectured by multi million dollar athletes who feel the need to lecture me about racial injustice.  Just my opinion.  I mean no disrespect to any of my brothers who may feel differently.   It's a complicated issue.   

Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Thomas Stright (Sep 26, 2017)

GJB said:


> There's nothing wrong with kneeling.   People kneel when they pray.   People kneel when they receive honors (such as a knighthood).   The issue isn't the kneeling.   The issue is that during the playing of our national anthem,  it is longstanding tradition to stand and place your hands over your heart as a sign of respect to our flag, our nation, and most importantly for those who sacrificed their lives in service to this great nation.   The only reason for kneeling is to supposedly "protest" the alleged injustice that some perceive.  I watch sports to be entertained by superb athletes at the peak of their sport's skill.   I don't watch to be lectured by multi million dollar athletes who feel the need to lecture me about racial injustice.  Just my opinion.  I mean no disrespect to any of my brothers who may feel differently.   It's a complicated issue.




GJB gets it....


----------



## Phil P (Sep 26, 2017)

Y'all want to talk about Elvis being the desk clerk at the heartbreak hotel, my Texans almost pulled it of against those CHOWDS.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 26, 2017)

CHOWDS?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## GJB (Sep 26, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> CHOWDS?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


 I'm assuming that's a chowder reference for those pesky New Englanders....lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Phil P (Sep 26, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> CHOWDS?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


New Englanders (Boston) aka Chowderheads.  Texans almost pulled off the upset until Elvis came in & checked my Texans into the Heartbreak Hotel


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 27, 2017)

Phil P said:


> New Englanders (Boston) aka Chowderheads.  Texans almost pulled off the upset until Elvis came in & checked my Texans into the Heartbreak Hotel



Almost.....ha.....that only counts in horseshoes and hand gernades


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## LK600 (Sep 27, 2017)

Sadly, I'm done with the Steelers, and the NFL in total.  This kneeling business, or not coming out for the pledge was kind of the last straw.  Watching multi-millionaires disrespect the flag to make a "point" is one to many.  They should play the damn game and if they want to make an impact, grab a picket sign and walk a street... I'll join them.  Anyway, that's it for me.  Besides... it's really silly for me to waste so much time on a "game", when I could be out side building my BBQ!


----------



## Phil P (Sep 27, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Almost.....ha.....that only counts in horseshoes and hand gernades
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


Just wait until Dec 17 when "dem boyz" have to make the roadie to the Black Hole & take on "Da Raiders"...lol


----------



## Thomas Stright (Sep 27, 2017)

LK600 said:


> Sadly, I'm done with the Steelers, and the NFL in total.


Same here, 50yr Steeler fan as well. I folded up the terrible towel I have here at work and placed in the cabinet.
NFL and all the Team can go bankrupt....


----------



## GJB (Sep 27, 2017)

LK600 said:


> Sadly, I'm done with the Steelers, and the NFL in total.  This kneeling business, or not coming out for the pledge was kind of the last straw.  Watching multi-millionaires disrespect the flag to make a "point" is one to many.  They should play the damn game and if they want to make an impact, grab a picket sign and walk a street... I'll join them.  Anyway, that's it for me.  Besides... it's really silly for me to waste so much time on a "game", when I could be out side building my BBQ!


I agree 101%.  I hope more people do the same so the NFL feels the impact more severely.

Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 27, 2017)

You want disrespect? Look in the stands. There are far more people playing grabass up there than there are protesters on the field. And those are the same people whining the loudest.


----------



## GJB (Sep 27, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> You want disrespect? Look in the stands. There are far more people playing grabass up there than there are protesters on the field. And those are the same people whining the loudest.


 You are absolutely right,  and that is a disgrace and poor reflection on our society as well.  I know I'm old fashioned,  but in my opinion every man, woman, and child in that stadium should be on their feet with their hand across their hearts the moment the national anthem begins to play.   That is how I was raised to show respect for my nation,  my freedoms,  and those who fought and died to provide me with said freedoms.   

Just because a few fans act boorish and have no respect is no excuse for public figures to behave the same.  The argument is not really relevant. 



Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 27, 2017)

GJB said:


> The argument is not really



It's absolutely relevant.  Everyone wants to wine and cry but yet I am 1000%positive not one single person gets off the couch at home when watching the game and stands and places there hand on their heart......look I think these guys are dumb and as Jason Whitlock of Fox Sports said "these guys are out ahead of their skis" us getting all wrapped around the axel and not watching the game any more is silly.  I love watching football and regardless of what "some" of the players do I'll keep watching it......


----------



## otherstar (Sep 27, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> It's absolutely relevant.  Everyone wants to wine and cry but yet I am 1000%positive not one single person gets off the couch at home when watching the game and stands and places there hand on their heart......look I think these guys are dumb and as Jason Whitlock of Fox Sports said "these guys are out ahead of their skis" us getting all wrapped around the axel and not watching the game any more is silly.  I love watching football and regardless of what "some" of the players do I'll keep watching it......



Same here. In the grand scheme of things, it's just not that important.


----------



## GJB (Sep 27, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> It's absolutely relevant.  Everyone wants to wine and cry but yet  I am 1000%positive not one single person gets off the couch at home when watching the game and stands and places there hand on their heart......look I think these guys are dumb and as Jason Whitlock of Fox Sports said "these guys are out ahead of their skis" us getting all wrapped around the axel and not watching the game any more is silly.  I love watching footbalI and regardless of what "some" of the players do I'll keep watching it......



That is your right to have an opinion, but I still disagree.  The fact that you don't share my sentiments does not make my position "silly".  I don't appreciate it when the league denies the Dallas Cowboy's request to honor their fallen police officers by wearing a small sticker on their helmets, but wholeheartedly supports the disrespect of our flag and anthem.  If you don't agree, by all means keep watching football.  There's really nothing I can do to change how fans across the nation behave (though I wish there was sometimes), so there's really no relevance in getting them involved.  I can, however; choose not to buy any merchandise, attend any more games, or provide any more revenue to an organization that already gets plenty of taxpayer dollars.  That is MY right of free speech and my right as a consumer.  It's getting to the point where we as a nation just overlook the constant issues bombarded upon us as "silly" and just go about our day.  I choose to put my money where my mouth is.  If you want to continue watching football, then I applaud you for it.  I have no hard feelings and I will try not to lose any sleep over it, Brother.   As Brother Otherstar stated:  in the grand scheme of things,  it's just not that important.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 28, 2017)

GJB said:


> That is your right to have an opinion, but I still disagree.  The fact that you don't share my sentiments does not make my position "silly".  I don't appreciate it when the league denies the Dallas Cowboy's request to honor their fallen police officers by wearing a small sticker on their helmets, but wholeheartedly supports the disrespect of our flag and anthem.  If you don't agree, by all means keep watching football.  There's really nothing I can do to change how fans across the nation behave (though I wish there was sometimes), so there's really no relevance in getting them involved.  I can, however; choose not to buy any merchandise, attend any more games, or provide any more revenue to an organization that already gets plenty of taxpayer dollars.  That is MY right of free speech and my right as a consumer.  It's getting to the point where we as a nation just overlook the constant issues bombarded upon us as "silly" and just go about our day.  I choose to put my money where my mouth is.  If you want to continue watching football, then I applaud you for it.  I have no hard feelings and I will try not to lose any sleep over it, Brother.   As Brother Otherstar stated:  in the grand scheme of things,  it's just not that important.


I didnt know that about the COWBOYS...and im a cowboys fan

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## GJB (Sep 28, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> I didnt know that about the COWBOYS...and im a cowboys fan
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


I was born and raised outside of Dallas,  and have been a lifelong cowboys fan.    I love football too, and it's not easy to walk away,  but enough is enough. 

https://sportsday.dallasnews.com/da...llas-cowboys-wear-arm-arm-decal-helmets-games

Sorry in advance if the link doesn't work.


----------



## Zack (Sep 28, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> It's absolutely relevant.  Everyone wants to wine and cry but yet I am 1000%positive not one single person gets off the couch at home when watching the game and stands and places there hand on their heart......look I think these guys are dumb and as Jason Whitlock of Fox Sports said "these guys are out ahead of their skis" us getting all wrapped around the axel and not watching the game any more is silly.  I love watching football and regardless of what "some" of the players do I'll keep watching it......



T o each his own.  That's part of what America is all about.


----------



## LK600 (Sep 28, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> You want disrespect? Look in the stands. There are far more people playing grabass up there than there are protesters on the field. And those are the same people whining the loudest.


I want multi-millionaires who are on the employers clock where their perceived 1st amendment rights don't take precedence to do what they are being paid for.  nothing less and nothing more.


----------



## LK600 (Sep 28, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> It's absolutely relevant.  Everyone wants to wine and cry but yet I am 1000%positive not one single person gets off the couch at home when watching the game and stands and places there hand on their heart......look I think these guys are dumb and as Jason Whitlock of Fox Sports said "these guys are out ahead of their skis" us getting all wrapped around the axel and not watching the game any more is silly.  I love watching football and regardless of what "some" of the players do I'll keep watching it......


It's absolutely not relevant in any form.  Someone in the stands is not on the clock and (for the vast majority) there on their own dime using their own time.  The program of the game is not about them nor are they the focal point of the agenda, nor are they being compensated for their time.  For better or worse, the players are paid exceptionally well to do one thing... play the damn game.  You choose to go on television to represent other people or another product (the team), you choose to set aside your personal beliefs and the actions you might want to take in reference to them.  None of this is disputable.

The players can not choose to act upon their personal beliefs while playing representing the team unless the team circumvents their own rules to allow it.  So be it... the teams have that choice... so do we.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 28, 2017)

LK600 said:


> It's absolutely not relevant in any form.  Someone in the stands is not on the clock and (for the vast majority) there on their own dime using their own time.  The program of the game is not about them nor are they the focal point of the agenda, nor are they being compensated for their time.  For better or worse, the players are paid exceptionally well to do one thing... play the damn game.  You choose to go on television to represent other people or another product (the team), you choose to set aside your personal beliefs and the actions you might want to take in reference to them.  None of this is disputable.
> 
> The players can not choose to act upon their personal beliefs while playing representing the team unless the team circumvents their own rules to allow it.  So be it... the teams have that choice... so do we.



But is it any less disrespectful?


----------



## LK600 (Sep 28, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> But is it any less disrespectful?


Not in the slightest, though I'd say the players doing it in this venue using this style is very much targeted while all the other slobs(myself included) is without intention.  My issue is that I'm tuning in for the promised and billed activity of football.  Much like Masonry, my football and politics don't mix, especially when those politics are perceived (by me at least) as a in your face insult to our country and our vets.

I have zero issue with people continuing to watch football.  It's a choice, and a personal one at that.  I will continue to watch football as well... it just won't be the NFL.  The NFL is a joke... and it's sad when there's an arrest of an NFL player every 7 days on average.  I deserve better lol.


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 28, 2017)

I still don’t get the “insults the vets” line. My oath was to defend the Constitution. They are using a Constitutional right. If they are doing it on their employer’s dime that’s between them and their employer.
I gave up my First Amendment rights when I joined the service.


----------



## GJB (Sep 28, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> I still don’t get the “insults the vets” line. My oath was to defend the Constitution. They are using a Constitutional right. If they are doing it on their employer’s dime that’s between them and their employer.
> I gave up my First Amendment rights when I joined the service.


Let's just agree to disagree.   They have the constitutional right to say what they want,  its between them and their employer.   We also have the right to boycott their employer's product and go to other venues for our entertainment because we are fed up with their antics.   Problem solved. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 28, 2017)

GJB said:


> Let's just agree to disagree.   They have the constitutional right to say what they want,  its between them and their employer.   We also have the right to boycott their employer's product and go to other venues for our entertainment because we are fed up with their antics.   Problem solved.


No disagreement there.


----------



## LK600 (Sep 28, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> They are using a Constitutional right. If they are doing it on their employer’s dime that’s between them and their employer.


They are definitely using their constitutional right... which they do not have a constitutional right to use in their current setting.  They are also key players in selling a product to the American people.  At this point to many of us, the product has been soiled.  It's that simple.  They have zero right to do what they did, but they do have the ability thanks to their employer(s).  It never was a question of constitutional rights, because they do not apply in this setting.  It's about a product and the perception of the buyers.


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 28, 2017)

Not sure I agree that they can’t use their rights in that setting unless their contracts specify such. If so, it’s still a problem for their employers. Maybe protesters should have to stay in the locker room...
As for giving up on the NFL, I did that when they absorbed the AFL.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 28, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> Not sure I agree that they can’t use their rights in that setting unless their contracts specify such. If so, it’s still a problem for their employers. Maybe protesters should have to stay in the locker room...
> As for giving up on the NFL, I did that when they absorbed the AFL.



Dating urself brother


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## LK600 (Sep 29, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> Not sure I agree that they can’t use their rights in that setting unless their contracts specify such. If so, it’s still a problem for their employers. Maybe protesters should have to stay in the locker room...
> As for giving up on the NFL, I did that when they absorbed the AFL.


By the very nature that their contracts can dictate whether they can use a constitutional right indicates that they do not have the right in that setting... only whats permitted.   For me personally, I actually see it as a bonus to me since now I can actually finish some of the 87 projects around my property that my wife has lined up for me lol.

wow... I haven't thought about the AFL in a very looong time.  I use to have an AFL Mug when I was a kid.  It sat right next to my Great Muppet Caper glasses from.... can't remember that fast food place having that special lol.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Sep 29, 2017)

LK600 said:


> 87 projects around my property



You seem familiar.....


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Phil P (Oct 4, 2017)

How 'bout dem Texans and that 43pt BEATDOWN they laid on the Titans.  And as an added bonus, the Cowboys lost to the Rams............lol


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 4, 2017)

Phil P said:


> How 'bout dem Texans and that 43pt BEATDOWN they laid on the Titans.  And as an added bonus, the Cowboys lost to the Rams............lol



What about it?


----------



## Phil P (Oct 4, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> What about it?


Titans-14
Texans-57

Rams-35
Cowboys-30


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 4, 2017)

Phil P said:


> Titans-14
> Texans-57
> 
> Rams-35
> Cowboys-30



The JAGs are #1 in ur division.....

And we lost a close game that our defense lost us.  Our defense is our weak spot and it's actually costing us on Offense as well cause our O line doesn't have a top tier pass rusher to go against in practice....


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## GJB (Oct 4, 2017)

Phil P said:


> Titans-14
> Texans-57
> 
> Rams-35
> Cowboys-30


I'm not even watching the NFL and I can't remember a time when anyone bragged about giving the titans a beatdown...lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 4, 2017)

GJB said:


> I'm not even watching the NFL and I can't remember a time when anyone bragged about giving the titans a beatdown...lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app



Bwhahahaha


----------



## LK600 (Oct 5, 2017)

ahhh the Titans.  Not even a shadow of their former Oiler selves.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Oct 6, 2017)

LK600 said:


> For me personally, I actually see it as a bonus to me since now I can actually finish some of the 87 projects around my property that my wife has lined up for me lol.





Thomas Stright said:


> You seem familiar.....



Or maybe not....


----------



## Phil P (Oct 11, 2017)

Well my Texans may have lost their best player for the season, but at least my Astros have advanced to the ALCS.  Oh yes, and the Cowboys lost too..........lol


----------



## LK600 (Oct 11, 2017)

Thomas Stright said:


> Or maybe not....


A long time ago I lived outside of Dallas (I was a child).  Unless it would be from something on the net I dunno.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Oct 11, 2017)

Phil P said:


> Well my Texans may have lost their best player for the season,



Not surprised, he hasn't played a full season yet


----------



## Phil P (Oct 11, 2017)

Thomas Stright said:


> Not surprised, he hasn't played a full season yet


Maybe our Astros will bring home some hardware.....lol


----------



## otherstar (Oct 11, 2017)

My Chiefs are playing reasonably well, still...but I think they can actually play better (especially if they had fewer injuries).


----------



## Phil P (Oct 15, 2017)

otherstar said:


> My Chiefs are playing reasonably well, still...but I think they can actually play better (especially if they had fewer injuries).


ROTFLOL............What happened today?  Lost to the SQUEALERS???


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 15, 2017)

R u 12?....lol


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Phil P (Oct 16, 2017)

K.C. now has a black mark on their record by losing to Pittsburgh.  The 1972 Dolphins can pop open another bottle of champagne for another year


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 16, 2017)

Phil P said:


> K.C. now has a black mark on their record by losing to Pittsburgh.  The 1972 Dolphins can pop open another bottle of champagne for another year



Nope....the Pats went undefeated and also lost in the SB


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Thomas Stright (Oct 17, 2017)

Phil P said:


> ROTFLOL............What happened today?  Lost to the SQUEALERS???



You act as the Texans would have no problem beating the Steelers....


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 17, 2017)

The term is Any Given Sunday for reason. ....literally any team can beat any team any given Sunday 

Sent from my SM-G386T using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Phil P (Oct 17, 2017)

Thomas Stright said:


> You act as the Texans would have no problem beating the Steelers....



LOL.....I just want to bring some hardware home to H-Town 



Ripcord22A said:


> Nope....the Pats went undefeated and also lost in the SB
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app



They may have lost the SB in an undefeated regular season, but once them Chowds (aka New Englanders) lost the Super Bowl thos 1972 Dolphins popped open another bottle.  Good thing my Texans have next week off, and Bro Rip you'll laugh since I'm normally a Cowboy hater but I hope "Dem Boyz" beat the SFO this week.  I wanna see them run the reverse table


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 17, 2017)

Phil P said:


> They may have lost the SB in an undefeated regular season, but once them Chowds (aka New Englanders) lost the Super Bowl thos 1972 Dolphins popped open another bottle.



Why is that?  They both went undefeated up to the SB and then lost.  Just because the reg season was 1 game longer doesn't mean anything....


----------



## Phil P (Oct 17, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Why is that?  They both went undefeated up to the SB and then lost.  Just because the reg season was 1 game longer doesn't mean anything....



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1972_Miami_Dolphins_season#Preseason

Evidence your honor.....lol


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 17, 2017)

Touche sir. ... https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Bowl_VI thiswas what I googled....lol....for some reason I thought the Dolphins lost and that their regular  season was longer...lol

Sent from my SM-G386T using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Phil P (Dec 5, 2017)

UGH!!!!  This season has gone into the tank for my Texans.  It's time for a change in the head coach as well as in the GM's office.  Hopefully all this "knee" stuff will have blown by.  Oh well, we still have basketball, and my Rockets are best in the West #GOROCKETS #FEARTHEBEARD


----------



## Thomas Stright (Dec 5, 2017)

Don't count on it...

http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...y-funds-pay-proposed-social-justice-activism/


----------



## Phil P (Dec 5, 2017)

Thomas Stright said:


> Don't count on it...
> 
> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...y-funds-pay-proposed-social-justice-activism/


One could always hope


----------



## Thomas Stright (Dec 5, 2017)

All Hope is lost....

https://thepolitistick.com/nfl-inks-deal-bankroll-george-soros-communist-front-groups-tens-millions/


----------



## Phil P (Dec 5, 2017)

...for this season.  I have a feeling the Rockets will bring home some hardware & make H-Town the City of Champions....lol


----------



## Matt Ross (Jun 27, 2019)

G O

B L U E


----------

